# Friday Night Fun!!! - Tongues and snouts!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Here is the thread for Friday Night Fun this week!
Let's see your pictures of your cockapoo tongues and snouts!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and here is the only photo i have ever been able to grab of her tongue...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lady's snow photos always make me smile ....

oh no ... nose theme .. I hope I have a photo I can share


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure she is waiting patiently for more snow....I on the other hand...would not mind at all if winter took some time off this year


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a 12 week old photo...










And the only tongue one I have is from Lola's feline friend Charlie (sorry if he's imposing)...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah awesome photos!!!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Ooohh my first Friday night piccies...

Snout and tounge here we come...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and great pics too!!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's Beau sleepy head taken one morning x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, you can see her little tongue...too cute


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

And here's Kody's laugh out loud impression x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yay - finally in on a Friday night, here is Billy's tounge & snout! 














H x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hfd said:


> Yay - finally in on a Friday night, here is Billy's tounge & snout!
> View attachment 3612
> 
> View attachment 3613
> ...


Love his change in colour x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Love all if these pics!! 

Here is a close up of Lola's nose... She was supposed to be sitting for a photo but obviously she had other ideas!! It's funny, you never really see Lola's tongue but Max's is almost always visible.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Love his change in colour x


Thanx - he is loads of colours including black, chocolate, white and ginger!
H x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this. It is so much fun. Suck a cool thing to come home to after a long, hard day!!
Jake and my parent's poo Penny


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the tongues....x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Omg how cute is Penny?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not got many of Molly's tongue either...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Found one!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally found a tongue one... Completely forgot about this one...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I don't have many photos of Lolly showing her tongue.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone! 

Obi: 


















Roo:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That picture of Roo is fantastic.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane











Miles


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami's tongue







Carley snout with a stick







another snout







snout . . just plain cute!







See my snout??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such great photos everyone!


Clare that pic of Roo kills me!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky beach tongue face 😃








And snout!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww, I am loving all of these....what should we do for next weeks Friday Fun?


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Tongues-R-Us*

This is Bucky at the vet's at about 2 months old:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tails and eyelashes!!! Although maybe already done?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

yes! tails would be good Kiki carries her curled over her back - little Miss Piggy style... I'm blaming the extra poodle in her! When she wags it, it literally beats a rhythm on either side of her body! Maybe difficult to show on a photo...


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I always miss these on Fridays so I'll post now. 

Here's her nose on my computer, wondering why I have to write yet another essay!









Here's her nose having a nap









And here is one of her tongue hanging out after a walk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

her nose having a nap...adorable!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

eyelashes have been done...
We can totally do tails this week...Lady will be good and jealous! lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay tails!!!


----------

